# Places To Buy...



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

I've been hunting around on the web for a reasonably-priced Poljot Aviator, and found a company called 'rugift' selling them for $135 which, I think, would be about Â£70. Has anyone had any dealings with this company..?

Cheers

V


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Verkitso said:


> I've been hunting around on the web for a reasonably-priced Poljot Aviator, and found a company called 'rugift' selling them for $135 which, I think, would be about Â£70. Has anyone had any dealings with this company..?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> V


Hi,

Email me at:

[email protected]

Cheers,

Alexus


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

Alexus said:


> Verkitso said:
> 
> 
> > I've been hunting around on the web for a reasonably-priced Poljot Aviator, and found a company called 'rugift' selling them for $135 which, I think, would be about Â£70. Has anyone had any dealings with this company..?
> ...


Email on its way, Alexus...


----------

